# Suche interessierte Weltenbastler



## RalfHeinz (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute

Also ich bastle grade an  einer komplett "neuen Welt" für ein Rollenspiel. D.h. ich zeichne natürlich auch Charaktere, Gebäude, etc.

Nun wer Interesse daran hat mir ein wenig bei der Entwicklung zu helfen meldet sich bei mir. Entweder per post oder per ICQ.

Ciao Ralf


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

Mit Ideen kann ich (und ich glaube jeder hier) dich zubomben. Nur im grafischen bin ich eine Vollniete 

Aber erzähl doch mal von deiner Vorstellung. Wie soll das ganze aussehen? Phantastisch mit Elfen, Orks, Zauberern ("der Herr der Ringe"-mäßig), oder lieber düster, dunkel, horrormäßig?

Details, bitte


----------



## RalfHeinz (17. Februar 2005)

Grafisch das ganze umzusetzen ist kein Problem, das mache ich und die Entwürfe gebe ich dann an meine Mitstreiter weiter damit wir darüber noch diskutieren können. Wenn schon einiges an Material da ist, dann werde ich damit ne HP basteln.

Das ganze soll schon im Stil wie Herr der Ringe sein, also mit Orcs z.b. aber ich wollte noch einige andere Elemente reinbringen, wie z.b. Tore die von Welt zu Welt führen können oder so... damit hält man sich alle Möglichkeiten offen.

Für Details würde ich allerdings sagen schreibt mich per Icq an, weil das sonst zu viel für diese Forum würde, oder?


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

da das eine knapp 20 Seiten starke Liste mit schriftlichen Beschreibungen von Objekten, Lebewesen und anderem ist (ich habe öfters langeweile  ) würde ich sowohl Forum als auch ICQ sprengen  ich sende es, wenn ich irgendwann zeit habe, per E-Mail.


----------



## RalfHeinz (17. Februar 2005)

Gut also das Grundgerüst dieser Welt sieht wie folgt aus: (allerdings kann man dies auch noch ändern)

*Rassen:*
- Mensch
- Elf
- Talmak _(Inka- oder Aztekenvolk)_
- Solaner _(Wüstenvolk)_
- Col'Gena _(Fortschrittliches Volk, welches allerdings nicht mehr auf dieser Welt lebt sondern nur noch einige Artefakte zurückgelassen hat)_

Ich habe vor Technik und Magie in einer Welt ein Rolle spielen zu lassen. So könnte z.b. durch eine Katastrophe vor vielen 1000 Jahren die Welt zörstören können. (So sind dann z.b. die Col'Gena durch Welten-Tore auf andere Welten geflüchtet) Das was überlebt hat sind dann die anderen Rassen, die sich aber nur noch im "Mittelalter" befinden aber die Kraft der Magie nutzen können und den Schutz der Götter oder sowas (ist noch ausbaufähig)

Was auch wichtig und nötig ist... die Namen wie Talmak etc. können noch überarbeitet werden und ich brauche nen Namen für diese Welt (wie bei HdR Mittelerde z.b.). Hab schon an ne Grieschiche Übersetzung gedacht (hört sich immer Antik an) und dann sowas wie "Welt der Tore" oder so.


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

von wegen Technik, Magie und Weltuntergang:

ich deutes es nur an, weil ich gerade auf Arbeit bin und hier eher unberuflich werkle 

Volk baut große Maschine
Maschine macht bumm
reißt halbes universum kaputt
Magie strömt ins Land
belfeckt Wesen und erzeugt so "Magier"
Volk flieht
Restvolk teilt sich
Evolution, lange Zeit, blah blah, Mutationen -> verschiedene Völker
eventuelle Kriege zwischen Völker
Entwicklung richtung fiktives Mittelalter (Mit Schwert und Magie gegen den Feind!)

Schöner Schlusssatz für die Einführung: Und die Zeit des Schwertes wurde wieder ausgerufen.


----------



## RalfHeinz (17. Februar 2005)

Sehr gut   
ein wenig überarbeitet:
Volk baut große Maschinen (Hightech ... Raumschiffe etc.) -->erste Genversuche laufen schief ---> Mutationen wie z.b. Orc (ähnlich) bevölkern Planet und geraten außer Kontrolle --> Krieg --> Volk zerlegt Planet in Schutt und Asche und flieht --> Überlebende bleiben da, werden zu  Elf (oder ähnlich) --> finden Nutzen der Magie --> durch Evolution kommen aus Genversuchen auch andere Rassen wie Mensch oder Wüstenvolk
...
Kriege zwischen Völker

Entwicklung richtung fiktives Mittelalter (Mit Schwert und Magie gegen den Feind!)

wie ist das?


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

von wegen Magie: kannst auch in Richtung Psy-Kräfte gehen. Die lassen sich näHmlich leicht erklären. Durch Mutation,Evolution, oder falsche Ernährung ist im Gehirn ein neuer Hirnlappen entstanden, der diese Kräfte erzeugt


----------



## RalfHeinz (17. Februar 2005)

Das kann man ja auch noch zusätzlcih hinzufügen. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt alles erklären können. Ist ja immerhin Fantasy   
Außerdem macht das ein Rollenspiel immer ganz interessant.

Haste denn ne Idee was die Namesgebung angeht (Name der Welt, Namen der Rassen,...)


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

Annimahr (mein geliebter Sumpf *.*)
Kalistar
Uk O'lek
Plasghnak

nimm ein paar Silben und setze sie hintereinander.

---

An Welten solltest du, kannst du, musst du ( ! ) die üblichen Umgebungen abdecken:
Wald/Wiese
Sumpf
Gebirge
Irgendwas mit Wasser, eine Insel o.ä.
Stadt
Vulkan
Wüste
Tot (ausgedörtes Land, schwarz, verdorben, Böse halt)

---

Du musst nichts erklären können. Aber es macht einen durchdachten Eindruck, wenn du auf jede Frage eine Antwort hast. Es sieht nach Ehrgeiz und Interesse aus. Es sieht gut aus


----------



## fluessig (17. Februar 2005)

Zu den Welten:
Eiswelt, 
vielleicht sogar eine Welt im Himmel (fliegende Inseln)
oder ein Volk, dass nur mit Luftfahrzeugen unterwegs ist. Wenn man bedenkt wie weit da Vinci mit seinen Ideen war, dann hat das im Mittelalter durchaus seinen Platz.


----------



## RalfHeinz (17. Februar 2005)

Hab schonmal ne Karte skizziert und da ist alles was Du gesagt hast drin   

Fliegende Inseln fin ich auch Klasse.

Die Karte:





Muss natürlich noch verbessert werden und dann in PS colorisiert.

Hab auch schonmal ne Wüstenvolk Zeichnung in PS gemacht ist aber noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

du kannst die karte auch nur andeuten, so wie es z.b. bei der Herr der Ringe gemacht wurde. Dann ersparst du dir viel Arbeit und es passt besser zum Stil


----------



## RalfHeinz (17. Februar 2005)

Stimmt aber ich habe Zeit und das sieht ja auch ganz nett aus oder? Und wenn kann man das per PS  ganz schnell in Mono umwandeln. Was sagst Du denn zur Anordnung/Aufbau der Karte?


----------



## Layna (17. Februar 2005)

Huhu.
Mir persönlich Gefallen sowohl deine als  auch die von Tolkien .
Zu deiner habe ich nur eine Frage.. was ist unter dem Vulkan? Wenn es ein Strudel ist kannst du auchnoch eine Unterwasserstadt machen... naja,kannst du sowieso, aber der Strudel wäre ein schöner Ansatz dafür.


----------



## RalfHeinz (17. Februar 2005)

Ja, soll ein Strudel sein (werden). Das mit der Unterwasserstadt gefällt mir. Aber ich möchte zunächst das fertig machen, was man siehst. Aber ich behalte mir alle Vorschläge im Hinterkopf. Hat denn jemand noch Vorschläge Ideen für die o.g. Rassen. Vielleicht sowas wie Lebensweise, polit. Organisation, Aussehen, Gottheiten, etc.


----------



## vault-tec (17. Februar 2005)

Hätte da diverse Idee zu den Gottheiten:
Namen aus der Dämonologie des Christentums, des Judentums, der griechischen Mythologie und der ägyptischen Mythologie.

Zum Beispiel: 

*Belphegor/ Baal/ Beelzebub/ Belenos/ Seth/ Set/ Setech/ Sutech*
*Gorgo*
*Hydra*
*Leviathan*
*Abaddon*
*Chutriel*
*Asael/ Samael/ Samiel*
*Mephisto/ Mephistopheles*
*Asag*
*Angat*
*Befana*
*Belial/ Beliar/ Bheliar*
*Asmodis/ Asmaidos/ Asmodaeus/ Aschmedai/ (Azmodan(Namensvariation aus dem Spiel Diablo))*

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

da fehlt die Midgardsorm, Fenris, und andere.

und das meinte ich mit angedeutete Karte:
http://www.posternow.de/images/imagel/l/l25397.jpg

---

Mit den Welten solltest du es übrigends nicht übertreiben. 500.000 verschiedene Länder sind 1. unübersichtlich 2. überladen 3. schwer mit leben zu füllen


----------



## RalfHeinz (18. Februar 2005)

Habe auch nicht vor zu übertreiben, will mir ja nur alle Möglichkeiten offen halten und bevor ich über ne andere Welt / Land nachdenke, will ich, dass die eine erstmal richtig durchdacht ist.

Zur Karte:

Ich zeichne die Karte einfach und mache beide Versionen und wenn alles fertig ist entscheiden wir uns. mir gefällt die (mono) Karte eigentlich auch besser...mal sehen.

Zwei Fragen sollten als nächstes geklärt werden:

1. Habt Ihr Änderungsvorschläge bei der Karte oder ist die so gut?

2. Hab Ihr denn jetzt Vorschläge über den Namen dieser Welt? Ich denke sollte vielleicht zur Story(Ideenansatz von oben) passen. Vielleicht sollte der Name aber auch nur einen Teil der Idee enthalten.

Wenn wir das geklärt haben mache ich schnell die Karte fertig, weil ich denke, dass ne Karte ein guter Ansatz für Ideen ist.


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

deine erste Welt sollte eien Gras-Wald-landschaft sein. Warum? Am eifnachsten mit Leben zufüllen, dank vieler Referenzen (HdR, Dragonheart, Fantasy im allgemeinen).

Die Karte muss größer werden. Du brauchst viel Platz für Handlungen.
Mit größer meine Ich jetzt allerdings nicht die Beite/Höhe in Pixel. Ich rede von trockenem Boden, auch Land genannt, auf dem sich ie Ereignisse abspielen können.

Auf der Karte solltest du so wenig Wasser am rand wie möglich haben (wenn das Ganze überhaupt eine Insel wird))

Zum Lebeneinhauchen: Fang mit der Flora (Pflanzenwelt) an und danach die Fauna (Tierwelt). Dann, und wirklich erst, wenn die Welt existent ist, erschaffe die Völker.

Orientiere dich an der Wirklichkeit: Jedes Tier und jede Pfalnze hat seinen Sinn. Entweder als Nahrung oder als Dezimierer. Erst wenn deine Welt im Gleichgewicht ist, kannst du stolz auf sie sein 

Überlege dir für deine Fauna auch Verhaltensmaßstäbe. Sowohl Rudel- aus auch Herdentiere sollten sich dementsprechend verhalten.

Wie du siehst, es ist verdammt schwer eine Welt zu erschaffen, in die man sich reinversetzen kann.

EDIT:
Bei Flora und Fauna sollten sowohl bekannte als auch eigene Wesen existieren. Warum? Der Mensch sucht in einer Welt Dinge, die er kennt. Es reicht, wenn du z.b. Neben deinen eigenen Baumarten auch Eichen, Eschen und Kastanien einbaust. Neben Gruhg, Lertzen und Jorstal sollten auch Wölfe, Libellen und Bären leben.

Fantasy und Sience Fiction sind wunderbar, aber etwas Realität macht das Ganze erst richtig schön.


----------



## fluessig (18. Februar 2005)

Zur Karte könnte man sich überlegen, ob sie wirklich aus nur einem Kontinent bestehen soll. Andererseits würden zwei Kontinente wahrscheinlich den Rahmen sprengen. Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

vorerst *1* Kontinent mit *1* Landschaft. Alles andere ist unklug.

Man fängt klein an  Sowohl beim Programmieren, als auch beim Designen und vor allem beim Erschaffen einer neuen Welt


----------



## RalfHeinz (18. Februar 2005)

Würde ich auch sagen, man kann ja immernoch "anbauen" es ist zu schwer jetzt schon Kontinente zu basteln. Auch die Idee erst die gesamte Tier- und Pflanzenwelt zu erschaffen ist zu viel Arbeit. Ich denke ein Grundgerüst muss natürlich sein... Vielleicht hier und da auch Detailreich, aber ich finde, das entwickelt sich mit und mit... Wenn wir z.B. die Rassen soweit fertig haben passt unsere Tierwelt vielleicht nicht mehr ganz in die Lebensweise dieser und wir fangen von vorne an...


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

du musst keinen meiner Ratschläge befolgen, trotzdem tue ich jeden kund 

und ich rate dazu: erst die Welt(Berg, Fluss, Tal), dann die Pflanze (Bäume, Gräser, Blumen), dann das Tier(Vögel, Pflanzenfresser, Fleischfresser) und zuletzt der Mensch


----------



## Layna (18. Februar 2005)

Also, mit einer komplett ausgeglichenen Flora und Fauna hat man wohl ein Lebenswerk vor sich... aber ansatzweise darauf achten das man nicht NUR Pflanzenfresser sollte man wohl .
Ein zwaiter Kontinent und all sowas ist später noch immer möglich, denke ich mal.
Btw, zur Suche nach Leuten die Helfen: ein freund von mir beschäftigt sich ziemlich intensiv mit SF und Fantasy, schreibt auch Stories und sowas... und such ziemlich verzweifelt Leute die Zeichnen können .
Ich hatte ihm mal den Link zu diesem thread gegeben, wenn du mal sehen willst was er sonst so macht: Kreis der Sterne


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

ich interessiere mich auch stark für Fantasy und habe auch schon kleinere Welten kreiert. sonst würde ich hier ja nicht so große Töne spucken 

von wegen Lebensaufgabe: kommt drauf an wie viele verschiedene Lebensformen vorkommen, bzw wie viele Beschrieben werden.

Und nur Fleischfresser: Möglich ist es. Ledeglich sollten die Lebensform am Ende der Nahrungskette dann Aasfreser sein. So komtm man ohen Pflanzenfresser aus. Was jedoch eine Rapide Vermehrung der Flora zubedeuten hätte.

Alles Leben braucht seinen Natürlichen Feind, sonst sit es nicht im Einklang.

Solange diese Regel beachtet wird, muss das Erschaffen einer Welt keine Lebensaufgabe werden.


----------



## Azamur (18. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage: Worin soll das ganze eigentlich Programmiert weden? Ich meine, soll ein Tool wie der RPG Maker verwendet werden oder nen vollständig eigenes Programm oder vielleicht doch ein online Game mit PHP?

 Eine komplette Flora und Fauna muss ja nicht aus hunderttausenden Wesen bestehen. Man kann auch mit recht wenigen Dingen den Eindruck erwecken, dass es viel mehr sind. Z.B. kann man sich Arbeit ersparen, wenn man eine kleine Einteilung in Gruppen vornimmt. Eine Riesenlibelle könnte gleichzeitig (vergrößerte Grafik und andere Farben) ein Libellendrache sein.


----------



## RalfHeinz (19. Februar 2005)

Das wird zunächst eine HP in der die Welt nur vorgestellt wird ... natürlichen mit allen Informationen die hier ausgearbeitet werden. Dann denke ich, dass es in PHP programmiert wird. Ich habe das Grundgerüst schon... muss nur noch gefüttert werden.

Hat denn jetzt jemand Namesvorschläge für die Welt?

Deutsch, Englisch,... Egal man kann ja auch versuchen es in Latein etc. zu übersetzen. Passt villeicht besser zum Genre. Aber erstmal sammeln wir Vorschläge.


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

Fantasy greift nicht auf Latein zurück sondern auf surreale Eigensprachen (Siehe Elbisch)


----------



## RalfHeinz (21. Februar 2005)

Gut aber Latein passt finde ich trotzdem rein (Mittelalterliches Genre). Aber nen Namen haben wir jetzt immer noch nicht


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

Türlich passt es  bin ja selbst ein Freund dieser Sprache 

Der Name muss zur Seite passen. Somit ist der Name das Letzte was du brauchst.


----------



## DjMG (22. Februar 2005)

Hi !

Frage: Wird das ein Online-Game oder eins zum kaufen / downloaden, o.ä ?

Meine Meinung: Echt geile Ideen, die ihr da einbringt ! Gefällt mir extrem gut.

Lg
DjMG


----------



## RalfHeinz (22. Februar 2005)

Das Soll ein Online-Game werden, aber soweit sind wir noch lange nicht...


----------



## Kyrius (23. Februar 2005)

okay damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden: Was hast du bereits? was von den Vorschlägen, die hier gemacht wurden, sind für dich interessant?

Darauf können wir dann aufbauen.


----------



## RalfHeinz (23. Februar 2005)

Ich denke mit folgenden Informationen können wir arbeiten:

*Rassen:*
- Mensch
- Elf
- Talmak _(Inka- oder Aztekenvolk)_
- Solaner _(Wüstenvolk)_
- Col'Gena _(Fortschrittliches Volk, welches allerdings nicht mehr auf dieser Welt lebt sondern nur noch einige Artefakte zurückgelassen hat)_

*Story:*
Volk baut große Maschinen (Hightech ... Raumschiffe etc.) -->erste Genversuche laufen schief ---> Mutationen wie z.b. Orc (ähnlich) bevölkern Planet und geraten außer Kontrolle --> Krieg --> Volk zerlegt Planet in Schutt und Asche und flieht --> Überlebende bleiben da, werden zu Elf (oder ähnlich) --> finden Nutzen der Magie --> durch Evolution kommen aus Genversuchen auch andere Rassen wie Mensch oder Wüstenvolk
...Kriege zwischen Völker
Entwicklung richtung fiktives Mittelalter (Mit Schwert und Magie gegen den Feind!)

*Ideen für Namen:*
Annimahr 
Kalistar
Uk O'lek
Plasghnak

*Gelände:*
Wald/Wiese
Sumpf
Gebirge
Wasser
Vulkan
Wüste
Tot (ausgedörtes Land, schwarz, verdorben, Böse halt)
Eiswelt / Eiswüste

*Götter:*
Belphegor/ Baal/ Beelzebub/ Belenos/ Seth/ Set/ Setech/ Sutech
Gorgo
Hydra
Leviathan
Abaddon
Chutriel
Asael/ Samael/ Samiel
Mephisto/ Mephistopheles
Asag
Angat
Befana
Belial/ Beliar/ Bheliar
Asmodis/ Asmaidos/ Asmodaeus/ Aschmedai/ (Azmodan(Namensvariation aus dem Spiel Diablo))

Ich zeichne grade die Karte wenn, dabei lege ich fest wo welche Bäume wachsen etc. Ist so gegen mittag fertig denke ich.
Ich habe auch schonmal einige Zeichnungen gemacht wie Wüstenvolk...den Mythos Mensch-Orc - ein Ursprung...Eisbewohnerin


----------



## Azamur (23. Februar 2005)

Nur ne kleine Spinnerei, halt das was mir gerade so dazu eintextet 

 Man erzählt sich Geschichten. Geschichten von der Zeit vor der Zeit, in denen es ein einziges Volk gab, denen die Götter die Kräfte gaben um Dinge zu schafen, deren Magie unendlich war. Doch die Launen der Götter sind tückisch und die Sinne des alten Volkes ließen sich all zu leicht durch Macht und Ruhm teuschen. Nichts blieb wie es war, als die Dunklen Sterne das Land beherrschten und das einst stolze Volk der Col'Gena schwand dahin, bis sie nicht mehr wahren als eine verblasste Silbe auf einem alten Pergament. Ihre Spuren verschwinden unter den Zeichen einer neuen Zeit. Dieser neuen Zeit. Der Zeit der Welt Verlona...

 Das ist gleichzeitig mein Vorschlag für einen Namen für die Welt. Mein Latein ist praktisch nicht existent aber geht ja auch ohne.
 Alternativen fänd ich:
 Deskadia, Unaio, Jin Ta
 allgemein find ich aber auch, das es ruhig mehrere Bezeichnungen für die selbe Welt geben kann. Elfen haben mir ihrer großen Lebensspanne sicherlich ein ganz anderes Verständnis für die Welt, als z.B. Trolle oder gar Zwerge.


----------



## RalfHeinz (23. Februar 2005)

Schöne Geschichte und endlich mal ein paar Namensvorschläge (auch wenn wir den Namen am Ende wieder ändern sollten). Was mich an der Geschichte nur ein wenig stört sind die Lücken am Ende... wie kam es dazu das es nun die anderen Rassen gibt? Was hast du dir da gedacht?


----------



## RalfHeinz (23. Februar 2005)

Schöne Geschichte und endlich mal ein paar Namensvorschläge (auch wenn wir den Namen am Ende wieder ändern sollten). Was mich an der Geschichte nur ein wenig stört sind die Lücken am Ende... wie kam es dazu das es nun die anderen Rassen gibt? Was hast du dir da gedacht?


----------



## Azamur (24. Februar 2005)

Nun, ich dachte mir, es könnte ehr sowas wie eine kleine Einführung sein. Deswegen habe ich das andere auch nur mehr oder weniger angedeutet. Man könnte ja den Spieler das genaue wie und warum herausfinden lassen. Man kann ja alles noch variieren.

 Ihre Spuren verschwinden unter den Zeichen einer neuen Zeit. Asche wandelte, Träume formten sich und aus einem wurden unzählige Völker die, Land, Wasser, Erdreich und Luft ihr Eigen nannten.

 Das spielt schon ein wenig darauf an, ohne all zu konkret zu werden.

 Zu den Namensvorschlägen ist mir noch etwas eingefallen. Gaia ist eine Bezeichnung die vor allem im Japanischen immer wieder für Welten benutzt wird. Vielleicht käme eine Abwandlung davon auch für diese Welt in Frage? 
 z.B. Gaiajin (in etwa Sonnenwelt)


----------



## RalfHeinz (24. Februar 2005)

Nicht schlecht, aber Sonnenwelt ist vielleicht noch nicht das richtige. Eher in Richtung...Welt der vielen Länder oder sowas. Vielleicht hört sich das ja in einer Übersetzung ganz gut an?

Hab mal aus Spass ne Frucht aus der Welt gebastelt


----------



## Layna (24. Februar 2005)

*mal 'ne Runde um zeichnerische Fähigkeiten beneide, dann zurück zum thema kommt*

Welt der vielen Länder oder ähnliches... ich werde im Lateinmächtigen Bekanntenkreis mal Fragen ob die schöne übersetzungen haben... ich würds ja slebst versuchen, aber meine verbleibenden lateinkenntnisse beschränken sich darauf zu sagen das Markus ein Pferd hat/ist und ein Gallier oder Hahn auf mich zurennt...


----------



## Kyrius (24. Februar 2005)

Anmerkung zur Frucht: Das Fruchtfleisch des abgetrennten Teils passt nicht zu dem, der Hautpfrucht.

Warum unbedingt Latein? Denk dir ne Sprache für das alte Volk aus und bennen die Welt dementsprechend. Da das Volk kaputt ist, brauchst du nur so viele Wörter erfinden, wie zwingend nötig.


----------



## RalfHeinz (24. Februar 2005)

Das stimmt wohl aber ich habe nicht das Talent ne eigene Sprache zu entwickeln. Also ist ist doch einfach Latein oder andere Sprachen abzuwandeln...so das es sich gut anhört... Vielleicht wäre es ne gute Idee einige Endungen sich immer Wiederholen zu lassen.

Zur Frucht ich weiss, dass die Frucht nicht korrekt ist, war ja auch nur ein Versuch. Aber ich versuche mal den Fehler zu beheben


----------



## Kyrius (24. Februar 2005)

du sollst ja die deutsche Sprache nicht komplett neuentwickeln   

narrec mobidus jijac defus (Freiheit den Narren auf Erden, die alte Sprache der Valonischen Magierzirkel  )


----------



## Suchfunktion (24. Februar 2005)

RalfHeinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht, aber Sonnenwelt ist vielleicht noch nicht das richtige. Eher in Richtung...Welt der vielen Länder oder sowas. Vielleicht hört sich das ja in einer Übersetzung ganz gut an?
> 
> Hab mal aus Spass ne Frucht aus der Welt gebastelt


Sieht aus wie ne mischung aus nem Apfel, ner Mandarine und der Lila Milka Kuh :suspekt: ^^
Also mir gefaellt's!
(Die paar fehler im Bild lasse ich mal ausser acht und tu so als waer ich zu doof nen bild genau zu betrachten )

--- zum Thema Sprache --

Vergiss nicht, dass du fuer einzelne woerter mehrere uebersetzungen brauchst..
Und vergiss nich, den Satzbau anzupassen, denn selten haben zwei sprachen den selben Satzbau, desswegen kann man z.B. auch keine englischen saetze wort fuer wort uebersetzen und nen vernuenftigen Satz dabei rausbekomen 
(Ja okay es gibt ausnahmen )

 waere auch so wie im Spanischen nen umgedrehtes '?' am anfang einer Frage
(Stimmt doch, oder red ich wieder muell? Naja auf jeden fall einen normalen Satz 'mutieren' lassen dass es 'eigenstaendig' aussieht)

Naja auf jeden fall ein paar 'Eigenarten' einbauen.. das is immer ueberzeugend


----------



## Kyrius (24. Februar 2005)

Er muss doch nur ein paar sinnlose Sprachauswürfe aneinanderreihen und dem User eins vom Pferd erzählen, vonwegen da würde eine tiefere Logik hinterstecken.


----------



## Suchfunktion (24. Februar 2005)

Na wer weiss 

Aber um es halbwegs glaubwuerdig zu machen muessen zusammenhaenge in den woertern bestehen..

z.B. unsere Japanischen mitmenschen koennen kein 'R' sprechen..
Dann waer's doch dumm wenn in einem japanischen spiel ploetzlich jemand 'HORROR' schreit oder so..
(Sorry mir is nix besseres eingefallen )

Am anfang der entwicklung einer Sprache is es vielleicht recht kompliziert, dafuer gehts dann nachher beim finden neuer Woerter einfacher weil du genau weisst, wie es sich anhoeren/lesen lassen muss..


----------



## fluessig (24. Februar 2005)

Du könntest auch einfach eine Schrift der verschollenen Rasse überall auftauchen lassen. Da könnte man coole Symbole nehmen. 

Vielleicht lässt du sie zum Spaß auch einfach Ascii Texte in Hexadezimalform darstellen. Dann können interessierte Leser sich noch die Mühe machen alles zu übersetzen. Oder das Morsealphabet oder ähnliches.

Immerhin hatte ich so im Pokemonspiel die Blindenschrift gelernt (und leider schon wieder vergessen  ;-) )


----------



## Azamur (24. Februar 2005)

Keine garnichtmal so schlechte Idee.
 Es müsste möglich sein eine Übersetzungsmatrix zu basteln. Die verschiebt dann halt einfach ein paar Wörter an andere Stellen, lässt ein paar Buchstaben verschwinden oder auftauchen tauscht Buchstaben aus usw. 
 Dann könnten wir die Texte ganz normal schreiben, würden uns sicher sein, dass alles seinen Sinn ergibt unt trotzdem haben wir eine fremde Sprache. 

 Wobei das natürlich nur die einfachste Form währe. Aber eine komplette Sprachentwicklung währe denke ich zuviel, da gibt es wichtigere Themen, weil man früher oder später sowieso verständlich werden muss, sonst langweilt sich der user zu tode


----------



## Kyrius (25. Februar 2005)

Ohne Angreifend oder Beleidigend sein zu wollen: Buchstaben rein-/rasukopieren und Wörter verdrehen klingt nicht nach geheimsprache sondern nah "gewollt und nicht gekonnt" 

Wenn eine "alte Sprache" sein soll, dann sollte sie auch mit fleiß erstellt werden und nicht einfach hingeklatscht. oder hinklatschen und aussehen lassen, als wäre es Arbeit gewesen 

Wir, ihr, er/sie sollte/n/t aber weg von solchen Kleinigkeiten kommen. Es gibt noch grundlegende Dinge zu klären. Z.b. Die Welt als solche.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Februar 2005)

Spielverderber  

Aber Kyrius hat recht:
Wichtig ist erstmal, die 'Wichtigen' sachen zu machen (also wie die welt aussieht, usw.), denn das mit der Sprache ist erstmal nich so wichtig denke ich, denn wozu eine Sprache wenn es keine Welt gibt?


----------



## RalfHeinz (25. Februar 2005)

Ok dann lasst uns das Grundlegende mal klären. Also wir haben in der Karte folgende Gelände:



> Wald/Wiese
> Sumpf
> Gebirge
> Wasser
> ...


und folgende Rassen:



> - Mensch
> - Elf
> - Talmak (Inka- oder Aztekenvolk)
> - Solaner (Wüstenvolk)
> - Col'Gena (Fortschrittliches Volk, welches allerdings nicht mehr auf dieser Welt lebt sondern nur noch einige Artefakte zurückgelassen hat)



Als erstes möchte ich jetzt diese Sachen klären, so das die feststehen... danach beginnen wir die Beziehungen zwischen den einzelnen Rassen zu konstruieren. Und wenn was nicht passt kann man das ja später noch abändern, aber dann haben wir schonmal was in der Hand auf dem wir aufbauen können.

Hab mal die Infos auf ne kleine HP gesetzt

Link zur Homepage


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Habe mal versucht deine ideen aufzugreifen und ein wenig daran rumzubasteln 


Elf is klar -> Wald (Wuerde ich mal so spontan sagen, elfen und wald is wie butter und brot )
Wald wuerde ich zwischen/neben See/Fluss und Gebirge setzen

Solaner (Wuestenfolk.. is kla wohin damit )
Wueste wuerde ich am besten irgendwo am Rand der welt platzieren und moeglichst weit weg vom Gebirge..

Talmak -> Gebirge (Inker haben hier auf der Erde teilweise auch im gebirge gelebt..)
Gebirge halt nach oben auf der Karte.. sozusagen als Noerdliche Abgrenzung der Karte.

Mensch -> Wasser (Am besten zwischen Wald und Wasser, das waere am idealsten denke ich)
Wasser wuerde ich mitte/unten machen, so wie auf der ersten karte von dir.

Col'Gena -> frueher im Gebirge (direkte Vorfahren der Talmak oder so.. darum gebirge..)

Orc -> Sumpf/Wald (Wegen ihrer hautfarbe.. wuerde passen.. als 'tarnvorrichtung' sozusagen )

Achja:
Anstatt 'Intelligenz' wuerde ich 'Technologie' nehmen..
Weil intelligenz is kein Faktor an dem man irgendwie irgendwas messen koennte 
Auf jeden fall kann man mit 'Technologie' besser was anfangen als mit 'Intelligenz', weil es vielen usern schon aus anderen spielen bekannt ist.

Also so in etwa wuerde ich das machen (sorry, nur ne kleine schlechtgemalte uebersicht aus paint ) :


----------



## RalfHeinz (25. Februar 2005)

Ich denke die Wüste ist ganz gut in der Mitter der Welt, da Sie dann zwei Grünflächen schön voneinander abgrenzen kann.
Die Orc auch in den Sumpf zu stecken finde ich gut am besten lassen wir sie in Gebirge, Wald und Sumpf leben. So das es viele unterschiedliche Stämme gibt und man fast überall auf Sie treffen kann. Natürlich haben Sie auch alle unterschiedliche Lebenswweisen (jedenfalls teilweise)
Mit Intelligenz und Technologie hast Du recht. Ich lasse das aber erstmal stehen bis wir geklärt haben wie schlau bzw. auf welchen technologischen Level die Rassen sind. Wir sollten also beide Punkte aufnehmen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Februar 2005)

Okay 

Naja auf jeden fall wuerde ich nicht auf die 'normale' Karten-Art aufbauen (wie bei HDR, also links wasser, rechts land.. das gabs schon zu oft )

Joah, waer ne idee, subkulturen der Orc's zu erschaffen, fuer (fast) jede Beschaffenheit (Eis, etc..) die sollten sich dann vom Aussehen (also Farbe usw..) auch unterscheiden, aber nicht vom Aufbau , da sie ja eigentlich die selbe Rasse sind.


----------



## RalfHeinz (25. Februar 2005)

Ne bis auf die nördliche Grenze haben wir überall Ozeane. Vielleicht bauen wir ja später noch an   
Zu den Orc... so habe ich mir das gedacht.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Februar 2005)

Anstaendig.. 

Aber ich hab immernoch nich gecheckt was das ganze fuer ein Spiel werden soll


----------



## RalfHeinz (25. Februar 2005)

Wie genau weiss ich auch noch nicht... die Idee ist halt ein Online-Rollenspiel zu machen. Mal sehen wie weit meine PHP Kenntnisse da reichen. vielleicht findet sich ja auch noch ein Progger.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Februar 2005)

Wie waer's mit nem 3d Egoshooter?


----------



## Azamur (26. Februar 2005)

Bloß kein Egoshooter 

 Mit dem Proggramieren kann ich gerne helfen. Ich habe schon einige Techniken für ein eigenes Online Spielesystem vorbereitet. Da es ein offenes System ist, könnte man dieses (hatten wir eigentlich nen Namen? *grübel* Wenn nein, schlag ich als vorläufigen Projektnamen "LostCivilisations" vor) vielleicht sogar daran anbinden? 

 Ich persönlich würd auch gern mehrere Unterarten von Elfen sehen, ruhig auch welche, die nicht unbedingt in das Standardformat "Elfen sind die guten" passen.
 Ich find den Vulkan derzeit etwas deplaziert, aber das könnte man ja vielleicht mit den Göttern erklären, so dass es ne ganz bestimmte bewandniss hat. (Der Gott der Hölle hat die Welt dort geküsst oder sowas. )


----------



## KiRiN (27. Februar 2005)

Wie wärs mit in 3D animieren, modelieren, danach und Photoshop, oder ähnlichem nachbearbeiten? - denn müsste man nicht malen... - ich hätte zwar lust da dran mitzuwirken, habe aber keine Zeit, vielleicht in nem halben Jahr, oder so?


----------



## RalfHeinz (28. Februar 2005)

Also hilfe beim proggen nehme ich gerne an. Zum Thema Ego-Shooter... Auf keinen Fall. Wir machen uns doch nicht die Mühe und erschaffen die ganze Welt für nen Ego-Shooter. Aber das ist ja auch nicht das Thema.


----------



## liquidbeats (28. Februar 2005)

also die Karte wär für mich mal eine Intresannte sache 
werde nacher mal versuchen da etwas zumzusetzen 

wie umfangreich soll das Spiel denn werden?
bin am Überlegen es aus Spaß an der freude mal zu versuchen 

wird aber kein leistes unterfangen, zumal man cheater auch in irgendeiner form berücksichtigen muss.

Gruß


----------



## RalfHeinz (28. Februar 2005)

Freu mich immer über Hilfe. Klar muss man auf Cheater achten, aber alle Fehler findet man eh nicht... erst wenn alles läuft.


----------



## liquidbeats (28. Februar 2005)

Darum sollte man bzw. die Leute die das Spiel erstellt und mitgewirkt haben vorher testen um schon im vorfeld Fehler bestemöglich zu beseitigen.
was ich nur nicht verstehe ist wie es funktioniert.
mit zeiteinheiten?
Würfel geht schwer obwohl es auch Realisierbar wäre.
wie sehen kampfszenen aus (sofern es welche gibt)

usw.
das sind alels noch unklarheiten für mich.
ich gehe aber mal davon aus das es SQL Basierend laufen soll oder?


----------



## RalfHeinz (28. Februar 2005)

Ich würde sagen in Echtzeit, oder?


----------



## liquidbeats (28. Februar 2005)

was ist mit den Leuten die Schlafen / Arbeiten / einkaufen sind oder mal eben andere dinge zu erledigen haben?
Bevor man anfängt das game zu bauen ist es zwingend erforderlich ein Konzept zu entwickeln.

Man müsste verhindern das die genannten leute wenn sie nicht da sind nicht gleich ausgemerzt werden, und somit auch Spaß am Spiel behalten.

viele dinge sind zu beachten.

Wie ist es aufgebaut
wie läuft es ab
was hat man für möglichkeiten
was ist Spielentscheidend
Sind Rohstoffe geplant? wenn wie werden diese angebaut, wie lange dauert das


Mal so ein paar gedanken.

gruß


----------



## RalfHeinz (28. Februar 2005)

Klar habe ich an sowas gedacht. Ich möchte, dass das Spiel vielfältig ist. D.h. man hat viele verschiedene Aktionen die man machen kann... nur mal was mir spontan einfällt... Fertigkeiten verbessern, Rasten, Schlafen, Reisen, Arbeiten, Kräuter suchen, jagen, etc. das alles ein Echtzeit, da kann man ja seinen Tagesablauf einplanen...


----------



## liquidbeats (28. Februar 2005)

Ahhh  .. ok ... 
da kann ich mir schon ein besseres Bild von machen.
ok Schlafen, da könnte diese Person  vom spiel ausgeschloßen sein, ein nettes gimmik wär es Schglafende zu Plündern  wenn man nicht genur Rüstung oder was auch immer anhat.

da würde einen Intresannten hauch in das Spiel bringen.

Bleibt dir frage wie man das spiel am Bildschirm sieht, ich würde da evt. Flash benutzen und eine ansicht wie sie in etwa bei ZALDE 2 verwendung findet, welches 1990 auf dem NES erschienen ist.

Kampszenen sollten auch so aussehen wie bei ZELDA 2, ist ein wenig einfacher zu konstruieren.


----------



## liquidbeats (28. Februar 2005)

So hier hab ma meinen Emu angeschmißen da ein Foto vom Fernsehr etwas schräg aussieht 

da hast du  zwei aufnahmen wo man erkennen kann wie ich es ungefähr meinen links das land wo man evt. rumlaufen könnte, sofern sich so ein Risieges gebiet Realisieren lässt, was mit sicherheit verdamt viel Arbeit ist, aber nicht unmöglich, rechts halt Kampf.

Das wär dann aber auch  das erste Browsergame welches sowas beherscht, die die ich kenne basieren meist nur auf texte.


Ist nur eine Idee, und ich weis das dessen Realisierung verdamt viel Zeit benötigt.


----------



## RalfHeinz (28. Februar 2005)

Das ist so ne Sache mit Viel Grafik bzw. Flash... damuß man immer dran denken wer den ganzen Traffic zahlt... Also nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig. Einiges kann man ja auch als download lokal bei den Spielern ablegen... aber soweit sind wir ja noch lange nicht.


----------



## liquidbeats (28. Februar 2005)

eben, war halt nur so eine idee und so wie ich es mir halt vorgestellt habe.
setz mal was zusammen skizzen usw. wie es aufgebaut sein soll, was man kann was man darf usw. eben alles nach möglichkeit und schick es mir mal  via PN.

gruß


----------



## RalfHeinz (28. Februar 2005)

Wenn wir die Welt fertig haben... dann kann man Ideen direkt auf die Umgebung etc. anpassen. Dann wissenw ir auch welche Werte wir z.b. brauchen.


----------



## Azamur (28. Februar 2005)

Ich würde für eine Vorerst hauptsächlich Textorientierte Welt stimmen. Die ist einfacher zu pfelegen, man sieht schneller Ergebnisse und es erfordert auch nicht einen so ausgeklügelten (und damit teuren) Server.

 Ein Problem das ja bereits angesprochen wurde ist der Spieleinstieg. Für die ersten Spieler wird es kein Problem sein sich zuerst in die Welt einzuleben. Wer aber später hinzukommt wird zwangsläufig Probleme kriegen. Es gibt immer Spieler die zerhackstückeln gleich alles, was ihnen in den Weg kommt und schwächer ist. Doch dafür hätte ich einen Lösungsansatz. Man könnte jedem neuen Spieler eine "Gute Fee" zuweisen. Der beschützt den neuen Spieler dann sollange, bis er in der lage ist, sich selbst zu wehren bzw. sollange er es will. Das würde ich dann jedoch nicht nur mit erfahrungswerten koppeln (nach Schwertkämpferstufe sowieso verschwindet die Fee) sondern auch mit dem Verhalten. (wer von vornherein seine Mitspieler angreift der verliert den Schutz der Fee schneller, als jemand der nur friedlich spielt)

 Zur Ablaufgeschwindigkeit denke ich auch, das für ein onlinespiel die Echtzeit am besten ist. Wobei ich Kämpfe vielleicht Rundenbasiert machen würde, damit der Angegriffene wenigstens ne Chance hat sich zu verteidigen.

 Als Technik würde ich auf PHP, MySQL / XML setzen. 

 Zum Umfang der Welt: Lasst uns klein Anfangen. Wenn wir zu schnell zu viele große Sachen paralel machen, erhöht sich die Zeit die man braucht um Änderungen überall einzupflegen dramatisch.

 Ein einfaches Benutzerverwaltungsskript habe ich bereits programmiert. Es ist derzeit primär für ne Community gedacht, aber sehr variabel, so dass es kein Problem ist, es zu erweitern und mit Funktionen für das RPG (schließlich wurde es dafür ursprünglich gebaut) auszustatten.


----------



## RalfHeinz (1. März 2005)

Ein wenig Grafik macht das Spiel natürlich viel interessanter. Aber die Grafiken können ja beim Registrieren als download bereitgestellt werden.
Nun gut kennt denn jemand zunächst einmal free webspace (php) reicht ja zum entwickeln und  wer bietet sich jetzt zum proggen, designen, schreiben und ideensammler an. Schreibt mir bitte einfach ne mail an ralf-heinz@web.de
Dann werden wir die Welt halt parallel zum Spiel entwickeln ... kann ja auch ganz gut sein, wenn wir alles direkt ausprobieren können.


----------



## Suchfunktion (1. März 2005)

RalfHeinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also hilfe beim proggen nehme ich gerne an. Zum Thema Ego-Shooter... Auf keinen Fall. Wir machen uns doch nicht die Mühe und erschaffen die ganze Welt für nen Ego-Shooter. Aber das ist ja auch nicht das Thema.



Das mit dem egoshooter war nur ein scherz.. lol..  

Naja ich koennte ja mal meine uralt-version von c4d anschmeissen und gucken ob ich ueberhaupt irgendwas noch zustande bekomme, z.B. eine weltkarte (nur ne grobe uebersicht, z.B. so wie mein 'Paint-Kunstwerk'..

Wenn ich's noch hinbekomme (was ich nicht so wirklich glaube ) dann sag ich bescheid, dann koennte ich auch irgendwas grafisches machen!

Bis dann..


----------



## RalfHeinz (2. März 2005)

Gut ich sehe es ist ja schon einiges an Interesse da. Wäre nur nicht schlecht wenn ihr euch bei mir meldet damit wir endlich starten können.


----------



## holzoepfael (2. März 2005)

Hui ist so einiges zusammengekommen in letzter zeit hier. Nun als Fantasy-Fan melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Beim Designen kann ich nur helfen, solange das ganze Photoshop betrifft, kenne mich mit 3D Programmen zu wenig aus.
Beim Ideensammeln und Schreiben kann ich sicher helfen.
Bevor ich hier aber gross was reinbringen kann, brauche ich etwas mehr Struktur. Ich habe irgendwie noch keinen Plan, wohin das Ganze führen soll.....
Wie muss ich mir dieses Online-Spiel vorstellen? (Orintierst / inspirierst du dich vielleicht an anderen bestehenden? Das würde mir udn vielleicht auch anderen helfen dir zu helfen...^^)

Zu den Rassen:
Jemand hat miteingebracht, dass es auch böse Elfen geben soll. Nun - ich fidne das nicht nur vernünftig, sondern beinahe schon ein Muss. Denn meiner Meinung gibt es überall schwarze Schafe....
(Btw. in einem Fantasy Buch das ich mal gelesen habe, wurde von den Orks aus einer völlig anderen Perspektive geschrieben, was mich persönlich beeindruckt hat, da dann nicht nur einfach die "Bösen" in ihnen aufgenommen wurden, sondern auch völlig anständige (natürlich immer noch sehr kämpferische und oft primitive) Kreaturen.

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## RalfHeinz (2. März 2005)

Also ich wollte mich da an anderen Online-Games orientieren, da meine Progger-Fähigkeiten nicht weiter gehen, aber wie gesagt... wenn einige Leute mehr können und ernsthaft helfen wollen kann man ja über alles reden. Im Kopf hatte ich sowas wie http://www.gangwars.de Nur halt auf RPG gemacht.
Finde die Idee auch ganz gut (mit den DUnklen Elfen). Ich brauche jetzt eigentlich (außer euch alle natürlich auch) noch 1 oder 2 Progger die mir helfen.


----------



## daddz (2. März 2005)

Ich fände es ganz gut wenn es Mischungen unter den Rassen gäbe...z.B. Halb-Elfen (Elf/Mensch) oder so ähnlich! Das würde dem ganzen noch mehr Variation geben! Man könnte doch sagen der Kontinent ginge noch viel weiter nach Norden hinter dem Gebirge...nur das kein Lebewesen sich dort hintraut, da das Gebirge von Riesigen Drachen etc. bevölkert wird...und keiner traut sich auch über das Meer dorthin zu segeln weil es im Meer nur so von ungeheuern wimmelt....

@RalfHeinz: hab mich bei dir als Progger gemeldet   

greetz
daddz


----------



## Suchfunktion (3. März 2005)

Die Erde ist eine scheibe.. das was wir dort sehen koennen grenzt die welt ab!

1.) Wueste.. bis zum horizont..
2.) Meer.. ebenfalls Horizont
3.) Gebirge.. muss ich dazu noch was sagen? ^^

Naja man koennte ja sagen, dass die leutchen zumindest denken, dass die erde ne scheibe is.. is ja garnichmal so weit hergeholt, nech? ^^
(Was man nicht sehen kann, gibt es nicht.. usw. )



---

Achja:
c4d komme ich garnich mehr klar.. braeuchte da schon nen wochenende um mich ueberhaupt wieder einzuarbeiten.. das letzte mal habe ich da vor 3-4 jahren mit gearbeitet.. 
Kann dir also (leider) nur mit Ideen dienen.. sorry..


----------



## SunnyLilly (7. März 2005)

hey ihr,
 ihr seid zwar meiner meinung nach verdammt weit aber ich häng mich trotzdem mal rein, nur so ideentechnisch: mit den bösen elfen, die werden normalerweise Dunkelfen genannt (u.a. Spellforce) meine persönliche Llieblingsrasse. Vertragen sich gar net mit Elfen und sind (natürlich) verdammt gut mit dunkler Magie. Drizzt Do'Urden ist glaub ich der berühmteste Vertreter (Bücher von R.A. Salvatore) man hat ihn auch in Baldur's Gate eingebaut.
 Und was haltet ihr von Katzenmenschen? Oder anderen Variationen? Also völkerpolitisch (Eigenarten, Religionen, Beziehungen untereinander...) hätt ich Lust, mir nen Kopf zu machen, wird sowas auch gebraucht?
 So und bisher klingt mir die Story sehr nach "Töchter des Drachen", "Thron der Libelle" und "Enwor" von Hohlbein. Soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, aber da's kein neues Thema ist, braucht man meiner Meinung nach entweder viele Details oder echte Botschaften (nich?)
 lg, tina


----------



## shai-lee (7. März 2005)

So, möchte auch mal was schreiben. Ich selbst bin begeisterter RPG Spieler. 
Eure Ideen zur Welt und der Geschichte finde ich sehr gut. 
Nun zu meinen kleinen Vorschlägen:
- Verschiedene Charakterrassen (Orc, Elf, Dunkelelf, Mensch, Wüstenmensch, Zwerge)
- Verschiedene Charakterklassen (Magier, Händler, Bogenschütze, Techniker, Reiter, Alchemist, Schwertkämpfer ) [Wobei jede Rasse alle Klassen wählen kann ]
- Einheitliche Sprache (Deutsch bzw. Englisch) mit von der Intelligenz des Charakters abhängigen Abweichungen
- Dungeons (Unterm Vulkan, Unterwasser, in der Wüste oder unterm Gebirge)
- Kein PvP (Player vs Player) ausser an bestimmten Orten (für die Newbies)
- Handelssystem
- evtl Parties und / oder Gilden

Eine Frage, wollt ihr es wirklich rein Internetbasiert machen, also mit Flash und PHP? Wenn ja, denke ich, dass ihr erstens sehr hohen Traffic habt und zweitens sehr lange Ladezeiten!
Wäre es nicht besser eine Serversoftware (Nur das Spielsystem mit KI und eingeloggten Usern) & eine Clientsoftware (Graphische Oberfläche, Sounds) zu verwenden?! Dabei habt ihr nur die Daten des jeweilgen Charakters und der KI zu übertragen! 
P.S.  Würde, wenn ihr wollt auch gerne bei Euch mitmachen! Bin zwar kein guter Grafiker, aber ich kann ein bischen programmieren, lerne auch gerne Programmiersprachen hinzu...


----------



## RalfHeinz (8. März 2005)

Hallo Leute 
Also langsam verlieren wir hier ja den Uberblick. Ich hab mal mit viNCe ein Forum gestartet auf http://weltenbastler.we.funpic.de/forum das ist das geordneter.
Schaut mal rein und reggt euch


----------



## Suchfunktion (8. März 2005)

Wenn man den Link benutzt kommt folgende seite/bild:
http://404.funpic.de/linkextern.jpg


----------



## daddz (8. März 2005)

Oh..bei mir kommt das nicht..naja egal einfach mal das eintippen:
http://weltenbastler.we.funpic.de 

greetz
daddz


----------



## RalfHeinz (4. Juni 2005)

Also bei mir geht das mit dem Link... naja
Natürlich freue ich mich auch wenn hier noch gleißig diskutiert würde


----------



## Gomeck (26. Juli 2010)

Hatte hier eigentlich jemand schon mal die größte deutschsprachige Weltenbastler-Community erwähnt? (weltenbastler.net) ... Das Forum ist recht gut besucht und mit reichlich informativen Threads gefüllt, vielleicht wollt ihr dort auch mal reinschnuppern? Ideenanregungen und Hilfestellungen gibts dort auf jeden Fall. 

Ein eigenes Forum für euer Projekt ist natürlich trotzdem hilfreich, momentan ist euer Forum allerdings von Islamisten gehackt (so scheint es zumindest).


----------



## fluessig (26. Juli 2010)

Mhm, liegt wohl daran, dass dieses Projekt vor 5 Jahren angefangen hat und inzwischen verstaubt ist. So wie auch die letzten Beiträge in diesem Thread.
*hust* *hust* 
Hast eine dicke Staubschicht aufgewirbelt


----------



## ManfredMuster (26. Juli 2010)

Schade eigentlich, allein das lesen der verschiedenen Vorschläge und Ideen fand ich nämlich schon sehr anregend. Vielleicht könnte man dem ganzen ja wieder etwas Leben einhauchen
*pustet vorsichtig*


----------



## smileyml (26. Juli 2010)

Nicht nur das Threadpushing weiterhin hier nicht gern gesehen wird, gibt es auch augescheinlich keine Gründe dafür!


----------



## Gomeck (27. Juli 2010)

Das Threadpushing hier nicht gern gesehen ist, war mir nicht bewußt, sorry. Aus dem Weltenbastler-Forum bin ich sogar Gegenteiliges gewöhnt, man sieht es nicht gerne, zu Themen, die schon zigmal da waren, nochmal neue Threads zu erstellen, obwohl es alte gibt, die man ausbuddeln und abstauben kann ...  5 Jahre kommt da schon mal vor 

Wobei ich auch nicht gesehen habe, dass es einen neueren Beitrag hierfür gegeben hätte. 

Wenn das Projekt eingeschlafen ist, dann hat sich die Anfrage natürlich komplett erledigt :-/ Vielleicht liest es aber einer der damals Dabeigewesenen und findet im WB-Forum neue Inspiration.


----------



## smileyml (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn es neue Wege oder Erkenntnisse zum Thema gibt ist das ja auch kein Threadpushing sondern ein themenbezogener Beitrag. Aber nur zu sagen:



ManfredMuster hat gesagt.:


> Schade eigentlich, allein das lesen der verschiedenen Vorschläge und Ideen fand ich nämlich schon sehr anregend. Vielleicht könnte man dem ganzen ja wieder etwas Leben einhauchen
> *pustet vorsichtig*



...ist eben doch Threadpushing und suggeriert Themeninteressierten doch leider das falsche.

Dein Beitrag hingegen, gab eine Info, die sicher für den ein oder anderen nützlich ist.

Grüße Marco


----------

